

Supercomputer Visuals Without Graphics Chips - fogus
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/23139/

======
wmf
In somebody's environment hardware 3D rendering was I/O bound so they used
software rendering instead. The fact that this merits an entire article just
shows that dogma has replaced engineering in too many areas.

